# Plastic worm oil



## cjlake88 (Jul 10, 2012)

anyone have any tips for keeping worms good longer? ive heard using anise oil works. do any of yall use that? do you know where i can get some? thanks!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 10, 2012)

cjlake88 said:


> anyone have any tips for keeping worms good longer? ive heard using anise oil works. do any of yall use that? do you know where i can get some? thanks!



Most worm manufacturers use basic mineral oil.  You can buy it in any pharmacy.   I use Mineral Oil (heavy) on my baits that we manufacture.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 10, 2012)

Producto lure company sells their worm oil in a small container.
I don't know what it's made of.

http://www.productolure.com/products.php?cat=12


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jul 10, 2012)

CJ, I use a mixture of worm oil and Anise for a lot of my plastics. Anise is like a wonder scent/oil. That stuff will clean the paint off the wall if you need it to. Just a good thick worm oil with a little Anise. Here is where I get some of my oils and scents:
http://www.pouryourownworms.com/Scented-Worm-Oil_c17.htm
http://www.lurecraft.com/catalog.cfm/plastic-products/scents


----------



## fburris (Jul 10, 2012)

Mineral oil...


----------



## cjlake88 (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Talbotsgt (Jul 11, 2012)

I've sprayed WD40 on mine,and have always. It's what my grandpa did and has been working great for me.?? A tiny spray goes along way and to be honest I love the smell of it also 

Kinda old school but it works.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 11, 2012)

I must be missing something? I have opened bags of worms that are 20 yrs old and are still good.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> I must be missing something? I have opened bags of worms that are 20 yrs old and are still good.



There are a lot of reasons for using oil on worms.   Sometimes during packaging, I will add a little to the pile of them so they are easier to put in the bags.    Others use it for scent.


----------



## matto113 (Jul 11, 2012)

There's no way a fish likes the taste of WD40............ right?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 11, 2012)

matto113 said:


> There's no way a fish likes the taste of WD40............ right?


People swear by it, but it is probably not the best to be put in our waters.


----------



## Talbotsgt (Jul 11, 2012)

It's fish oil based from what I've always thought. And that's why they like it?? 

Quick wikipedia search..
There is a popular urban legend that the key ingredient in WD-40 is fish oil. However, the WD-40 web site states that it is a petroleum based product. :/

Seems to be a mix of mineral spirits, mineral oil and carbon dioxide. Though I can't imagine the amount I use being dangerous to mother nature. Ah well guess I'll have to fork out some more cash for some straight mineral oil.. Bass I caught over the weekend didn't seem to mind the taste that much


----------



## riprap (Jul 11, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Producto lure company sells their worm oil in a small container.
> I don't know what it's made of.
> 
> http://www.productolure.com/products.php?cat=12



I didn't know producto still made worms. I have some paddletail "worms the pro's throw".

The BPS brands have about a pound of salt on theirs, never understood why.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

matto113 said:


> There's no way a fish likes the taste of WD40............ right?



I joined a bass club way back in 1985.  When I did, I had just got a small boat and was learning.   I was fishing mostly as a no boater and when I would get in someones boat, I would see a couple of cans of WD-40 in the floor.  After about the 3rd one, I asked the stupid question.  Why?

Everyone of them used it as fish formula.  I was thinking they all had rusty crap in the boats.   I was ready to get some for mine.   

Also, don't always believe everything you hear.  Scents (all kinds of scents) have very little effect on bass.  If you don't believe me, try it yourself.

I took the owner of a very new "scent" company out on a trip about 7 years ago.  He was trying to get me to help him promote his product even though I had told him I was not interested because I did not believe scents have a lot of effect on the fish.  But he insisted and secretly booked a guide trip with me to "show me"

We fished in late April and I was taking the gas cap off my boat and dropping my SpotSticker/Worm combo in there and soaking my Zoom Finesse with gas.   

I caught fish all day long.   I must have done that 20 times during the day until he said enough...

Point being.  Try and prove things for yourself.  I had already done the above test on my own.   I knew it would not make one difference.   Don't believe everything you read unless you really trust the person...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

riprap said:


> I didn't know producto still made worms. I have some paddletail "worms the pro's throw".
> 
> The BPS brands have about a pound of salt on theirs, never understood why.



They do and they are awesome for grass fishing.  I use to throw a tequila sunrise producto At Oconee during the night.  Awesome worm


----------



## cjlake88 (Jul 12, 2012)

i sprayed em down with WD40, theyre nice and slick now! i'll try mineral oil next time, i just used wd40 because i already had it


----------

